# Russian Army to become a Muslim-Majority Army by 2015-2020.



## A1Kaid

*Russian Army will be a majority Muslim Army by 2020*








*Predicting a Majority-Muslim Russia*

by Daniel Pipes
Sat, 6 Aug 2005
updated Tue, 23 Dec 2008


"*Russia's Turning Muslim, Says Mufti*" is the startling headline in the Times of London today. Ravil Gaynutdin, head of the Council of Muftis of Russia, announced that *Russia's population of 144 million contains 23 million ethnic Muslims*  and not, as the census indicates, 14.5 million, or, as the Orthodox Church estimates, nearer to 20 million. An estimated 3-4 million Muslims are migrants from former Soviet regions, including 2 million Azeris, 1 million Kazakhs, and several hundred thousand Uzbeks, Tajiks and Kyrgyz."

"Goble notes the *exponential growth in Islam* since the demise of the Soviet Union: *Russia had about 300 mosques in 1991* and *now there are at least 8,000*, about half of which were built with money from abroad, especially from Turkey, Iran and Saudi Arabia. There were no Islamic religious schools in 1991 and today there are between 50 and 60, teaching as many as 50,000 students. *The number of Russians going on the hajj each year, has jumped from 40 in 1991 to 13,500 in 2005*. He quotes a Russian commentator predicting that *within the next several decades there will be a mosque on Red Square*."


*"By 2015, Muslims will make up a majority of Russia's conscript army, and by 2020 a fifth of the population."*

*Source*:Predicting a Majority-Muslim Russia - Daniel Pipes Blog




*
Ethnographers: Russia will have a Muslim majority within our lifetime*

DURBAN, South Africa- *Paul Goble, vice Dean of Social Sciences and Humanities at Concordia-Audentes University in Tallinn, Estonia* said ethnographers predict that *Russia will have a Muslim majority within our lifetime*"

"He said that 2.5 million to 3.5 million Muslims now live in Moscow, giving Moscow the largest Muslim population of any city in Europe.

Russia today has more than 8,000 mosques, up from just 300 in 1991.

"*Experts predict that by 2010 some 40 percent of Russian military conscripts will be Muslim*."

*Source:* Fact International FN:: Ethnographers: Russia will have a Muslim majority ?within our lifetime?

*Remember the focus of this Thread is...*

1) The Geo-Political Impact of a Russian Muslim-Majority Army.
2) The significance of this for the Muslim countries and the West and Asia.
3) Impact on Russian Society and Europe.
4) And Other Things closely related to this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A1Kaid

When the Russian Army becomes a majority Muslim army, and Muslim Generals take hold of power in Russia,* Inshallah this will bring a great boost to Muslim Military power back into the World*. This means* Muslims may once again achieve the Military superiority* that we once had on Earth, several centuries ago. 


*Implications for India are very bad*. An *Islamic Russia will be hostile to India, an Islamic Russia will cut off Technological Aid, and Military support to India*. 

But an Islamic Russia will most likely share it's vastly high-tech Military technology and know-how with various so called "Muslim countries" like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Iran, and perhaps Turkey.

*When the Russian Army/Military becomes a Majority Muslim Military it will be the most advance "Muslim Army" in modern history!*


----------



## m15t3r7

WOW IS THIS REALLY TRUE????


----------



## ju87

A1Kaid said:


> When the Russian Army becomes a majority Muslim army, and Muslim Generals take hold of power in Russia,* Inshallah this will bring a great boost to Muslim Military power back into the World*. This means* Muslims may once again achieve the Military superiority* that we once had on Earth, several centuries ago.
> 
> 
> *Implications for India are very bad*. An *Islamic Russia will be hostile to India, an Islamic Russia will cut off Technological Aid, and Military support to India*.
> 
> But an Islamic Russia will most likely share it's vastly high-tech Military technology and know-how with various so called "Muslim countries" like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Iran, and perhaps Turkey.
> 
> *When the Russian Army/Military becomes a Majority Muslim Military it will be the most advance "Muslim Army" in modern history!*



Dream on. Couple of points that make this thread and your comment idiotic:

1. The article is written by Daniel Pipes, a noted neocon who actually believed there were WMDs in Iraq. This is a man who'd do anything to raise an alarm about Islam. So it's most likely the article and the numbers are completely crap.

2. Most Muslims in the CIS are quite detached from their religion, I know some personally. This is mostly due to their forced secularization under Soviet rule. They're nowhere near the turban-strapping fanatics you're hoping they would be.

3. A Muslim dominated Russia would not necessarily be inimical to India. India has defence ties with several prominent Muslim countries, including Malaysia and Indonesia. 

4. Russia would never support Pakistan as long as you guys are allied with China, a strategic foe for Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

A1Kaid said:


> When the Russian Army becomes a majority Muslim army, and Muslim Generals take hold of power in Russia,* Inshallah this will bring a great boost to Muslim Military power back into the World*. This means* Muslims may once again achieve the Military superiority* that we once had on Earth, several centuries ago.
> 
> 
> *Implications for India are very bad*. An *Islamic Russia will be hostile to India, an Islamic Russia will cut off Technological Aid, and Military support to India*.
> 
> But an Islamic Russia will most likely share it's vastly high-tech Military technology and know-how with various so called "Muslim countries" like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Iran, and perhaps Turkey.
> 
> *When the Russian Army/Military becomes a Majority Muslim Military it will be the most advance "Muslim Army" in modern history!*



Sorry to burst your bubble, but that's a little far fetched. Not a bad fantasy though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

ju87 said:


> Dream on. Couple of points that make this thread and your comment idiotic:
> 
> 1. The article is written by Daniel Pipes, a noted neocon who actually believed there were WMDs in Iraq. This is a man who'd do anything to raise an alarm about Islam. So it's most likely the article and the numbers are completely crap.
> 
> 2. Most Muslims in the CIS are quite detached from their religion, I know some personally. This is mostly due to their forced secularization under Soviet rule. They're nowhere near the turban-strapping fanatics you're hoping they would be.
> 
> 3. A Muslim dominated Russia would not necessarily be inimical to India. India has defence ties with several prominent Muslim countries, including Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> 4. Russia would never support Pakistan as long as you guys are allied with China, a strategic foe for Russia.



You fail to see the rise of Islam, why don't you take time to study the rise in population of Muslims. Muslims are gaining more power in different sectors of the Russian society and economy. Regardless of who the blog writer is Daniel Pipes, you fool! Pay attention to the scholar that he is quoting "*Paul Goble, vice Dean of Social Sciences and Humanities at Concordia-Audentes University in Tallinn, Estonia*" the statistics are true, and it is also true that Muslims are becoming more conservative and not secular as you suggest in Russia today. *If the Muslims in Russia are becoming more secular/liberal as you suggest with no proof of course, then why are more and more Muslims in Russia attending Masjids, making a pilgrimage to Mecca, more of them are dressing modestly, quiting alcohol and more. The fact is in 1991 they were 300 Masjids in Russia and now there are more than 8,000 Masjids in Russian today!!!*

Yet your foolish and blinded and that is good for us.

The truth is you provide no sources for the opinions and information you espouse.


----------



## SherdiL!

this is true because Muslims will be in the Mijority by the year 2015 it is fact it is the fastest growing religion in the world.


----------



## A1Kaid

@At the Indian Ju87

"1. The article is written by Daniel Pipes, a noted neocon who actually believed there were WMDs in Iraq. This is a man who'd do anything to raise an alarm about Islam. So it's most likely the article and the numbers are completely crap."-Ju87


*DENIAL IS NOT PROOF!
DENIAL IS NOT PROOF!
DENIAL IS NOT PROOF!
DENIAL IS NOT PROOF!*


----------



## ju87

A1Kaid said:


> You fail to see the rise of Islam, why don't you take time to study the rise in population of Muslims. Muslims are gaining more power in different sectors of the Russian society and economy. Regardless of who the blog writer is Daniel Pipes, you fool! Pay attention to the scholar that he is quoting "*Paul Goble, vice Dean of Social Sciences and Humanities at Concordia-Audentes University in Tallinn, Estonia*" the statistics are true, and it is also true that Muslims are becoming more conservative and not secular as you suggest in Russia today.
> 
> The truth is you provide no sources for the opinions and information you espouse.



Muslim population is on the rise because they breed like rabbits. Check the average fertility rates and you'll find that Muslim countries have the highest, even though they do not have the economic resources to support such populations. 

Right, Tallinn, Estonia. Read up on Estonia's history with Russia to see why they're raising this bogeyman of Islamic Russia. 

I never said that Muslims in Russia were becoming more secular. In fact, the opposite is true since the Soviet atheism disappeared. But it does not and will not make Russia an Islamic country. More so because Russians themselves will never accept it - they are one of the most xenophobic nations in the world [http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4969296.stm].

What points do you want me to provide references for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherdiL!

ju87 said:


> Muslim population is on the rise because they breed like rabbits. Check the average fertility rates and you'll find that Muslim countries have the highest, even though they do not have the economic resources to support such populations.
> 
> Right, Tallinn, Estonia. Read up on Estonia's history with Russia to see why they're raising this bogeyman of Islamic Russia.
> 
> I never said that Muslims in Russia were becoming more secular. In fact, the opposite is true since the Soviet atheism disappeared. But it does not and will not make Russia an Islamic country. More so because Russians themselves will never accept it - they are one of the most xenophobic nations in the world [http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4969296.stm].
> 
> What points do you want me to provide references for?




hey its okay if Hinduism isnt increasing


----------



## A1Kaid

ju87 said:


> Muslim population is on the rise because they breed like rabbits. Check the average fertility rates and you'll find that Muslim countries have the highest, even though they do not have the economic resources to support such populations.
> 
> Right, Tallinn, Estonia. Read up on Estonia's history with Russia to see why they're raising this bogeyman of Islamic Russia.
> 
> I never said that Muslims in Russia were becoming more secular. In fact, the opposite is true since the Soviet atheism disappeared. But it does not and will not make Russia an Islamic country. More so because Russians themselves will never accept it - they are one of the most xenophobic nations in the world [http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4969296.stm].
> 
> What points do you want me to provide references for?



"Muslim population is on the rise because they breed like rabbits. Check the average fertility rates and you'll find that Muslim countries have the highest, even though they do not have the economic resources to support such populations."-JU87


First of all that is not entirely true. Again your foolish misperceptions expose your ignorance. Please read the excerpt below.

"*He said (Paul Goble), not only the number of Muslim population in Russia is on fast growth because the Muslim women have more than one child, but in recent years, a large number of Islamist NGOs are actively working in the country, which are playing desperate role in having very large number of newly converts in Islam from other religion. He further said, especially the atheist groups are gradually getting inclined towards Islam because of extensive propaganda and activities of the Islamist NGOs.*"


Source: Russia becoming a Muslim state! | Asian Tribune

Quite frankly Ju87 *your credibility is diminishing by the post*! I suggest you take it easy...Don't you dare challenge me, understand what you are about to go up against...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AjnabiZ

Thanks for the information.

Let the disbelievers burn in their anguish


----------



## sallukhan

wow good news


----------



## A.Rahman

AjnabiZ said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Let the disbelievers burn in their anguish



Good to know that Russians have given opportunity for Muslim to serve in the army.

These kind of articles are written to create fear in public and to promote Islamophobia.

In the end Army has to obey Gov, or else mutiny ensures. Different if Russia has Muslims President.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rahman

ju87 said:


> Muslim population is on the rise because they breed like rabbits.



Not our fault if women want us 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6161691.stm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Captain03

wow amazing article
thanx for sharing


----------



## A1Kaid

A.Rahman said:


> Good to know that Russians have given opportunity for Muslim to serve in the army.
> 
> These kind of articles are written to create fear in public and to promote Islamophobia.
> 
> In the end Army has to obey Gov, or else mutiny ensures. Different if Russia has Muslims President.



It is undeniable that the Muslim population of Europe and Russian is rising exponentially, and in my previous post I explain a few reasons why. Whether or not these articles are created to promote "Islamophobia" is a moot point.

I Guess "Asia Times Online" is also promoting "Islamophobia"...




*"Russia's hudna with the Muslim world"*


*By Spengler
February 21, 2007 c.e.*

"Russia's position in the world differs in fundamentals from that of the United States and Western Europe. United Nations projections show its population declining from about 150 million in 1989, when communism collapsed, to about 90 million at mid-century, and the median age will rise from 25 to 50 years. Russian women have 13 abortions for every 10 live births, and life expectancy has fallen to 65 years from 70 years in 1985. *But Russia's Muslim majorities continue to grow and will exceed the non-Muslim European population in as little as three to four decades.*

Linear projections are one thing, and the will to live is another. On paper, Russia's position appears hopeless; *whereas current trends show a Muslim majority in Europe a century hence, Russia may have a Muslim majority in less than two generations.*"

*Source:* Asia Times Online :: Central Asian News - Russia's hudna with the Muslim world




The fact is it is simply true that Muslims make up a growing number of Russian soldiers. As the Muslim population in Russia rises, more of them enter into the Army just as they would enter into a different line of work. Like Engineer, technician, business men, mechanic, and laborer...


Again your making a moot point, but nonetheless point taken, hope your happy.


----------



## azmax007

A1Kaid said:


> When the Russian Army becomes a majority Muslim army, and Muslim Generals take hold of power in Russia,* Inshallah this will bring a great boost to Muslim Military power back into the World*. This means* Muslims may once again achieve the Military superiority* that we once had on Earth, several centuries ago.
> 
> 
> *Implications for India are very bad*. An *Islamic Russia will be hostile to India, an Islamic Russia will cut off Technological Aid, and Military support to India*.
> 
> But an Islamic Russia will most likely share it's vastly high-tech Military technology and know-how with various so called "Muslim countries" like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Iran, and perhaps Turkey.
> 
> *When the Russian Army/Military becomes a Majority Muslim Military it will be the most advance "Muslim Army" in modern history!*




INSH'ALLAH! Russian military technology will be spread all over the Muslim world giving rising to Muslim military potential. There are about over 50 separate Muslim armies from each Muslim country. That's a huge military power. And Muslims feel the pain when Muslim forces are in war, and Muslims rejoice when Muslim forces win. 




ju87 said:


> Muslim population is on the rise because they breed like rabbits. Check the average fertility rates and you'll find that Muslim countries have the highest, even though they do not have the economic resources to support such populations.
> 
> Right, Tallinn, Estonia. Read up on Estonia's history with Russia to see why they're raising this bogeyman of Islamic Russia.
> 
> I never said that Muslims in Russia were becoming more secular. In fact, the opposite is true since the Soviet atheism disappeared. But it does not and will not make Russia an Islamic country. More so because Russians themselves will never accept it - they are one of the most xenophobic nations in the world [http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4969296.stm].
> 
> What points do you want me to provide references for?



The rise of Muslims in Russia is the reason President Vladimir Putin made Russia an observer member of the OIC (Organisation of The Islamic Conference). 

Not only that, let me enlighten your denial self. The non-Muslim Russians drink and fornicate at an incredible rate. With that said, their health is weak and they die at an early age through life-threatening diseases or accidents through their drinking. We all know that Russia is known to be a country that drinks Vodka heavily. 


"But whether men drank hazardous alcohol was the most potent predictor of mortality, Dr Leon said.

Men who did so had an approximately sixfold increase in death compared with men who did not. "

Read this article on how cheap alcohol is killing half of Russian men.


----------



## Awesome

ju87 said:


> But it does not and will not make Russia an Islamic country. More so because Russians themselves will never accept it - they are one of the most xenophobic nations in the world
> 
> What points do you want me to provide references for?



What has xenophobia got to do with it?

Anyway why are you just considering the scenario as they would become an Islamic state. A muslim majority nation can carry on under the existing system. Only that Muslim chosen leaders would be serving in government then. The Public opinion would be what Muslims decide, the issues would be tackled as per Muslim wishes, so on.

Russia need not become an Islamic state if it becomes a Muslim majority.


----------



## A1Kaid

*Muslims Taking Rank in the New Russian Military*

*Paul Goble
September 21, 2004*


Tartu-- A Moscow meeting of the heads of the Russian Federation&#8217;s Islamic educational institutions last week focused attention on how and how well the Russian military and security agencies are coping with *the rapidly swelling number of Muslims in their ranks*.

So far, only a summary of the meeting&#8217;s week-long sessions has appeared on the Internet on the RELIGARE - &#208;&#197;&#203;&#200;&#195;&#200;&#223; &#232; &#209;&#204;&#200; website. But even this brief notice is sufficient to show just how concerned both Muslim leaders and Russian officers are about dealing with this issue &#8211;* one certain to grow as the share of Muslims in the draft pool passes 40 percent sometime in the next decade*.

The meeting itself was organized by the Muslim Spiritual Directorate of the European Region of Russia (MSDER) September 10 to 16 and attracted more than 40 participants from 15 regions as well as numerous observers and speakers from the Russian government.

On the final day of its deliberations, participants focused on the question of the status of Muslims in the Russian army and the Russian security services. Even though the texts of their speeches are not yet available, the list of speakers and their topics is instructive:



* Damir Gizatulin, the deputy chief of the MSDER and a frequent commentator on relations between Muslims and the Russian army, spoke on "Special Features of Patriotic Education of Russian Muslim Soldiers.&#8221; 

* S. Melkov, identified as head of the MSDER department for the development of relations between Islam and the government, discussed &#8222;The Goals, Principles and Basic Directions of the Interrelationship of Domestic Muslim Organizations and Military Units under Contemporary Conditions.&#8221;

* Captain Sergei Mozgovoi, the director of the Center of Military-Religious Research, talked about &#8222;The Realization of Freedom of Conscience and Faith in the Armed Services in Russia.&#8221;

* Colonel A. Roganov, a deputy commander of Moscow District Internal Forces responsible for personnel issues, described the experience of such forces across Russia in working with Islamic groups. His comments were expanded upon by Colonel A. A. Starygin, a representative of the Educational Administration of Russian Ground Forces, as well as by some of the imams taking part in the meeting.

* *Lieutenant Colonel A. Perendzhiyev*, the deputy chief of the 53rd Project Institute of the Ministry of Defense, *discussed work with Muslim soldiers in construction battalions*.

* And Vladimir Abkhmadullin, identified as an instructor at the Military University, read a lecture on &#8222;The Experience of Jin Work of Muslim Organizations and the State During the Great Fatherland War.&#8221;


The representatives of the military and the security services in turn agreed to the creation of a special mixed working group to discuss common problems and to draft new textbooks and handbooks for officers and spiritual leaders on *how best to work with Muslims serving in the ranks*.

Such cooperation could lead to the *restoration of a pre-Soviet practice where officers assigned to predominantly Muslim areas such as Central Asia and the Caucasus were in fact given extensive training on the nature of Islam and Muslim societies*, a practice discontinued in Soviet times and not restored up until now by the post-1991 Russian government.

*Should even that happen, the military and security services, agencies which have done so much to alienate Muslims in the recent past, might become the basis for the integration of Muslims into Russian life &#8211; a goal President Vladimir Putin has said is important to him and his country. *


*Source*: http://windowoneurasia.org/2004/2004archiveseptember/20040921.htm

*Make sure you read the bold and underlined (very useful info).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

I would like to make one thing clear, this does not mean that mainstream White Slavic Russians accept Islam or tolerate Islam or have a positive few of Islam. In fact, one reason why Russia historically has had Muslims in it's land is because it conquered predominantly Muslim lands, like Central Asia, Dagestan, Chechnya, Tataristan, and other lands. However, now Islamic is taking a new hold through large families, new converts, Islamic NGO's spreading Islam and doing humanitarian work.


----------



## Evil Flare

Tablighi Jamaat !!!!

My Salute to them ...

They are very very active in Western World .


----------



## ju87

azmax007 said:


> INSH'ALLAH! Russian military technology will be spread all over the Muslim world giving rising to Muslim military potential. There are about over 50 separate Muslim armies from each Muslim country. That's a huge military power. And Muslims feel the pain when Muslim forces are in war, and Muslims rejoice when Muslim forces win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rise of Muslims in Russia is the reason President Vladimir Putin made Russia an observer member of the OIC (Organisation of The Islamic Conference).
> 
> Not only that, let me enlighten your denial self. The non-Muslim Russians drink and fornicate at an incredible rate. With that said, their health is weak and they die at an early age through life-threatening diseases or accidents through their drinking. We all know that Russia is known to be a country that drinks Vodka heavily.
> 
> 
> "But whether men drank hazardous alcohol was the most potent predictor of mortality, Dr Leon said.
> 
> Men who did so had an approximately sixfold increase in death compared with men who did not. "
> 
> Read this article on how cheap alcohol is killing half of Russian men.



Lol OIC - India has the second largest population of Muslims in the world and is not allowed to join it due to Pakistan's insistence. It's a toothless body anyway, joining it does not prove anything.

The population decline and alcoholism are real problems in Russia, as you mention, but there is now a govt policy in place to tackle them.



> What has xenophobia got to do with it?



Mainstream Christian Russians have very anti-Islamic views and this has in recent years resulted in racist attacks against Muslim immigrants from the Caucasus. Which is why they would never accept a Muslim at the helm let alone a Muslim demographic majority.

BBC NEWS | Europe | Fear lingers after Russian riot


----------



## A1Kaid

ju87 said:


> Mainstream Christian Russians have very anti-Islamic views and this has in recent years resulted in racist attacks against Muslim immigrants from the Caucasus. Which is why they would never accept a Muslim at the helm let alone a Muslim demographic majority.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Europe | Fear lingers after Russian riot



So you agree with my previous assessment? (below)

"I would like to make one thing clear, this does not mean that mainstream White Slavic Russians accept Islam or tolerate Islam or have a positive few of Islam. In fact, one reason why Russia historically has had Muslims in it's land is because it conquered predominantly Muslim lands, like Central Asia, Dagestan, Chechnya, Tataristan, and other lands. However, now Islamic is taking a new hold through large families, new converts, Islamic NGO's spreading Islam and doing humanitarian work."-A1Kaid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

ju87 said:


> Lol OIC - India has the second largest population of Muslims in the world and is not allowed to join it due to Pakistan's insistence. It's a toothless body anyway, joining it does not prove anything.
> 
> The population decline and alcoholism are real problems in Russia, as you mention, but there is now a govt policy in place to tackle them.
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream Christian Russians have very anti-Islamic views and this has in recent years resulted in racist attacks against Muslim immigrants from the Caucasus. Which is why they would never accept a Muslim at the helm let alone a Muslim demographic majority.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Europe | Fear lingers after Russian riot


Unless for widespread genocide... Muslims are bound to become a majority in every country, including India. Just because India practices genocide to keep a check on Muslim population growth, doesn't mean Russia will too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

A.Rahman said:


> Not our fault if women want us
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Condoms 'too big' for Indian men





20 thousand white americans covert to islam every years and the numbers continue to increase.


----------



## AliFarooq

Asim Aquil said:


> Unless for widespread genocide... Muslims are bound to become a majority in every country, including India. Just because India practices genocide to keep a check on Muslim population growth, doesn't mean Russia will too.



Russians have breeding programs for humans, to increase its population, hey have a special day, 9 months before the Russian day, and they make it a national holiday so ppl can go home and enjoy.


so in result there are a lot of kids being born on Russia day and they family gets cash prizes if they had a baby on Russia day.


----------



## ju87

A1Kaid said:


> So you agree with my previous assessment? (below)
> 
> "I would like to make one thing clear, this does not mean that mainstream White Slavic Russians accept Islam or tolerate Islam or have a positive few of Islam. In fact, one reason why Russia historically has had Muslims in it's land is because it conquered predominantly Muslim lands, like Central Asia, Dagestan, Chechnya, Tataristan, and other lands. However, now Islamic is taking a new hold through large families, new converts, Islamic NGO's spreading Islam and doing humanitarian work."-A1Kaid



Yes I do, except the last part - I don't know much about it to be honest. I can confirm the former part of your assessment because I have friends from CIS who tell me Russians are incredibly racist and xenophobic.



> Unless for widespread genocide... Muslims are bound to become a majority in every country, including India. Just because India practices genocide to keep a check on Muslim population growth, doesn't mean Russia will too.



Ho ho - that joke about Muslim genocide never gets old in these forums does it? If India wanted to carry out a genocide, we wouldn't have 160 million+ Muslims in our country, Hajj subsidies, separate laws for Muslims and reservations in education.


----------



## ju87

AliFarooq said:


> Russians have breeding programs for humans, to increase its population, hey have a special day, 9 months before the Russian day, and they make it a national holiday so ppl can go home and enjoy.
> 
> 
> so in result there are a lot of kids being born on Russia day and they family gets cash prizes if they had a baby on Russia day.



This is true, but there are doubts over how much a $100 cash reward is going to help.


----------



## KingSparta1990

Allahu Akbar.....Inshallah Russia will be a Muslim majority soon.
Islam is already growing more than the world population grows each year.
Europe is soon about to have an even larger Muslim population.
Those racist skin heads all they do is go on stormfront and complain 
What are they going to do????...I know throw a fit 



 Always Brothers


----------



## kidwaibhai

i think we need to take what ever daniel pipes says about mulsims and islam not with a grain of salt but with a 55 ton truck of salt. this guy will go out of his way to show that muslims in the world are evil and they want to destroy the world. i dont think that russia is going to become a muslim majority country in my life. so everybody here needs to take a breather and calm down this article was written to terrify people in the west of the bogey man of rising islam written by a man who is actually a huge islamophobe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silent warrior

> Originally Posted by A1Kaid
> When the Russian Army becomes a majority Muslim army, and Muslim Generals take hold of power in Russia, Inshallah this will bring a great boost to Muslim Military power back into the World. This means Muslims may once again achieve the Military superiority that we once had on Earth, several centuries ago.
> 
> 
> Implications for India are very bad. An Islamic Russia will be hostile to India, an Islamic Russia will cut off Technological Aid, and Military support to India.
> 
> But an Islamic Russia will most likely share it's vastly high-tech Military technology and know-how with various so called "Muslim countries" like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Iran, and perhaps Turkey.
> 
> When the Russian Army/Military becomes a Majority Muslim Military it will be the most advance "Muslim Army" in modern history!


 sick ...realy absurd..hey can't u think anything except than the distruction of india and hindu's ..wats wrong ....i know mr u r muslim so u can just think for distruction of india and its people ..don u hav anything to think...it shows u live in grt fear and u r sick so u always think abt fight with india ....hey does islam jz teach that fight with india and all ..and it is the concern of u(ma frnds i know it is nowhere mentioned in history and in islam). dear look beyond ....don wait for growth of muslim population in russia..improve yr technology and pls stop smugging over chinese r&d and innovation lolz......and plss send yr children in normal school except sendin them in madarsa ....i m sayin because i know they r innocent and u will make them like u ..sick ....


----------



## waraich66

> ju87;254493]Muslim population is on the rise because they breed like rabbits. Check the average fertility rates and you'll find that Muslim countries have the highest, even though they do not have the economic resources to support such populations.
> Right, Tallinn, Estonia. Read up on Estonia's history with Russia to see why they're raising this bogeyman of Islamic Russia.
> 
> I never said that Muslims in Russia were becoming more secular. In fact, the opposite is true since the Soviet atheism disappeared. But it does not and will not make Russia an Islamic country. More so because Russians themselves will never accept it - they are one of the most xenophobic nations in the world [http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4969296.stm].
> 
> What points do you want me to provide references for?



Agreed.Islam is spreading very fast in Russia and America , American present President is B. hussan Obama there is possiblity in future Rusian president also be muslim.

Muslim never believe in majority or power they always wanted help of God and wanted to be obidient soldier of God.

Muslims are chosen by God to rule the world and one day will again capture the area which was under muslim rule from oxus to indus and nile.


----------



## rahgup

Asim Aquil said:


> Unless for widespread genocide... Muslims are bound to become a majority in every country, including India. Just because India practices genocide to keep a check on Muslim population growth, doesn't mean Russia will too.



Every country? So you mean USA would be an islamic country if not for genocide? What about Finland, Brazil, Peru, China, Botswana and countless other countries. 

Islam is the fastest growing religion because it is backed by arab money just like Christianity was fastest growing backed by colonial money in the last century. But know this, *the oil money won't last forever* And when that runs out you will be limited to creating mayhem in your own countries and leave the rest of us in peace!


----------



## leonblack08

rahgup said:


> Every country? So you mean USA would be an islamic country if not for genocide? What about Finland, Brazil, Peru, China, Botswana and countless other countries.
> 
> Islam is the fastest growing religion because it is backed by arab money just like Christianity was fastest growing backed by colonial money in the last century. But know this, *the oil money won't last forever* And when that runs out you will be limited to creating mayhem in your own countries and leave the rest of us in peace!



How does Oil money contribute to the growth of the religion?You are saying people are converting to Islam for money,right?

Just tell me seriously,did you escape from Mental hospital?I think Agra has the largest one in the world,isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Russia Challenged by Coming Muslim Majority, Expert Says

March 06, 2006

(Washington, DC-- March 6, 2006)* A Muslim majority will exist in Russia "within our lifetime," according to Russia expert Paul Goble*, and the rise of this majority will have a *profound effect on the country's foreign policy*. Goble, Vice Dean of Social Sciences and Humanities at Concordia-Audentes University in Tallinn, Estonia told a RFE/RL audience last week that this reality is a "wake-up call" for the Russian Federation, one that may engender a desire by the Russian government to expand its borders towards Ukraine and other neighboring western countries, in an effort to increase its non-Muslim population.

Goble said that the explosive growth of Islam in Russia coincided with the decline of the Soviet Union. Since 1989, Russia's Muslim population has increased by 40 percent to about 25 million self-identified Muslims. Furthermore, *Goble said that between 2.5 and 3 million Muslims currently live in Moscow, most of whom migrated there from the North Caucasus region -- giving Moscow the largest Muslim population of any European city. Goble reviewed the history of Islam in the region, noting that the numbe of mosques in Russia has grown from 300 in 1991 to more than 8,000 today. In 1991, 40 people made the Hajj to Mecca, as compared to 13,500 in 2006. By the year 2010, Goble added, 40 percent of Russian military conscripts will be Muslims.*

*Goble identified three kinds of Islam in Russia: Although converted to Islam in the 8th century, Tatarstan by the 19th century had evolved a modernist tradition that was all but "destroyed by the Soviets;" Islamic fundamentalism that developed in the North Caucasus; and radical Islam, centered in Dagestan. Of the 13,500 Russian Muslims who traveled to Mecca on the Hajj this year, 9,000 came from Dagestan*. The Dagestan region, according to Goble, is the most radical Islamic area in Russia, because the peoples of Dagestan were converted by Arab missionaries in 770 A.D. By contrast, the people of Chechnya converted to Islam only in the 19th century.

As a result of the growth of Russia's Muslim population, Goble said a "rising tide" of anti-Muslim prejudice has intensified, characterized by open "racism." The prejudice, he said, became pervasive when Muslims began to participate during the latter part of the Soviet Union as traders in open markets. Attacks on Muslims are rarely prosecuted, said Goble, and public opinion surveys reveal that "70 percent of ethnic Russians express such xenophobic attitudes as 'Russia for Russians'." Goble said there are voices in Russia that are willing to "embrace Islam" and recognize Russia as a "Eurasian country," but the predominant view in the Russian Orthodox Church is to "contain Islam" in much the same way as Czarist Russia or the Soviet Union did, through the creation of a clerical hierarchy controlled by state organs in Moscow. Goble cautioned that, if Russian officials decide to de-register Muslim groups in an effort to control their activities, the groups will "go underground" and "radicalize people who are not yet radicalized."

Source: Russia Challenged by Coming Muslim Majority, Expert Says - Radio Free Europe / Radio Liberty 2009



For those who linger in doubt of this growing reality...


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Two words- "Daniel Pipes". And the article goes to the trash can.


----------



## A1Kaid

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Two words- "Daniel Pipes". And the article goes to the trash can.



Sure, but despite Daniel Pipes opinions, why don't you analyze or read the other accounts, articles, and research done on this claim. Russian expert Paul Goble is a well acclaimed source, and I have quoted him and presented his research....


----------



## aziz raza

It is a really good news


----------



## talgat Kerimov

yes its true


----------



## Veer

A1Kaid said:


> *Russian Army will be a majority Muslim Army by 2020*



The increase in number of Masques and Hajis shows that Russians are allowing Islam to spread which is good news and proves that it is not suppressing religions like China.

In this same forum somebody have started a thread against Russians killing Muslims. He should come and read it.


----------



## navtrek

A.Rahman said:


> Not our fault if women want us
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Condoms 'too big' for Indian men



he he  nice one but never knew women like based on religion.


----------



## Valiant_Soul

SherdiL! said:


> this is true because Muslims will be in the Mijority by the year 2015 it is fact it is the fastest growing religion in the world.



Just to clarify, it is the fastest growing population in the world.


----------



## Sino-PakFriendship

most of Russian muslim are secular muslim.


----------



## Moorkh

there were so few mosques in russia in 1991 because religion was almost banned in the USSR. try looking up the number of churches in russia in the same period and you might get the idea of how fast russia in becoming a muslim country



> The government concessions for the sake of national defense reinvigorated the Russian Orthodox Church. Thousands of churches reopened during the war. But the Khrushchev regime (1953-64) reversed the policy that had made such a revival possible, pursuing a violent six-year campaign against all forms of religious practice. Although the church retained its official sanction throughout that period, Khrushchev's campaign was continued less stringently by his successor, Leonid I. Brezhnev (in office 1964-82). By 1975 the number of operating Russian Orthodox churches had been reduced to about 7,000. Some of the most prominent members of the Russian Orthodox hierarchy and religious activists were jailed or forced to leave the church. Their place was taken by a docile clergy whose ranks were sometimes infiltrated by agents of the Committee for State Security (Komitet gosudarstvennoy bezopasnosti--KGB; see Glossary). Under these circumstances, the church espoused and propagated Soviet foreign policy and furthered the Russification of non-Russian believers, such as Orthodox Ukrainians and Belorussians.



Russia - The Russian Orthodox Church

the above does not say anything about muslim population. however it does indicate that religious practices were frowned upon and the number of mosques etc will be very small when the USSR broke up

so comparing number of churches in 1991 and 2009 will not be very enlightening


----------



## ptldM3

I don't know if i beleive those articals. Firstly, Orthodox Christianity is the dominant religion, as a matter of fact Christianity is regarded as our culture. During Soviet times all religions were banned, so it's no suprise mosques are appearing, esspecially when about 80&#37; of the Russian population is none Russian. Alot of Muslim imagrants come to live in Russia.

Here is something to consider:

It is estimated that *Russia is home to some **15&#8211;20 million Muslims*.[149][150] However, the *Islamic scholar and human rights activist Roman Silantyev has claimed that there are only 7 to 9 million people who adhere to the Islamic faith in Russia*.[151] Russia also has an estimated *3 million to 4 million Muslim migrants from the ex-Soviet states*.[

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGk5RSv...4193490/**http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## galib20

No need to trumpet this to the world. Keep it low, marvel in the ways of Allah, and rejoice in the good life our muslim brothers are having.
After all Islam does not harbour ill feelings to anyone, it just want to protect itself


----------



## r3alist

this is scare mongering

it will force the russian muslims that are out there to become secular because they will be regarded as islamic invaders if they are open about their faith, its a cautionary story to plant a thought in people's minds, some people are so stupid they fall for this cheap propaganda


----------



## flameboard

A1Kaid said:


> When the Russian Army becomes a majority Muslim army, and Muslim Generals take hold of power in Russia,* Inshallah this will bring a great boost to Muslim Military power back into the World*. This means* Muslims may once again achieve the Military superiority* that we once had on Earth, several centuries ago.
> 
> 
> *Implications for India are very bad*. An *Islamic Russia will be hostile to India, an Islamic Russia will cut off Technological Aid, and Military support to India*.
> 
> But an Islamic Russia will most likely share it's vastly high-tech Military technology and know-how with various so called "Muslim countries" like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Iran, and perhaps Turkey.
> 
> *When the Russian Army/Military becomes a Majority Muslim Military it will be the most advance "Muslim Army" in modern history!*


 No not really, unless India does something really bad to Muslims. Look at Iran it hasn't torn India to pieces.


----------



## Kambojaric

r3alist said:


> this is scare mongering
> 
> it will force the russian muslims that are out there to become secular because they will be regarded as islamic invaders if they are open about their faith, its a cautionary story to plant a thought in people's minds, some people are so stupid they fall for this cheap propaganda



I second that


----------



## t_for_talli

A1Kaid said:


> When the Russian Army becomes a majority Muslim army, and Muslim Generals take hold of power in Russia,* Inshallah this will bring a great boost to Muslim Military power back into the World*. This means* Muslims may once again achieve the Military superiority* that we once had on Earth, several centuries ago.
> 
> 
> *Implications for India are very bad*. An *Islamic Russia will be hostile to India, an Islamic Russia will cut off Technological Aid, and Military support to India*.
> 
> But an Islamic Russia will most likely share it's vastly high-tech Military technology and know-how with various so called "Muslim countries" like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Iran, and perhaps Turkey.
> 
> *When the Russian Army/Military becomes a Majority Muslim Military it will be the most advance "Muslim Army" in modern history!*



how the hell will India have bad implications....we have second largest muslim poputation


----------



## A.Rafay

Evil Flare said:


> Tablighi Jamaat !!!!
> 
> My Salute to them ...
> 
> They are very very active in Western World .



http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...-rapidly-becomes-islamized-4.html#post3558738


----------



## Arzamas 16

LOL, Russia just banned Muslim conscription from the north Caucasus, so the chance of the Russian army becoming Muslim is the same as Santa becoming real.

The Jamestown Foundation: single[tt_news]=39589

Just another average B.S. Western article of Russia becoming Muslim LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

SherdiL! said:


> hey its okay if Hinduism isnt increasing



I quite agree.

Unfortunately, those damn' pests are increasing.


----------



## Mech

Russia is systematically banning Muslim conscription for its army. They aren't even trying to hide the fact that they are. Islam is a menace to human development and technology and this is something Russia understands very well.

The bear is already moving to protect itself.


----------



## fallstuff

This is a two year old thread !!!


----------



## LeGenD

Mech said:


> Russia is systematically banning Muslim conscription for its army. They aren't even trying to hide the fact that they are.


This is because non-Muslim Russians are mainly racists and cowards.



Mech said:


> Islam is a menace to human development and technology and this is something Russia understands very well.


Absolutely wrong. Islamic system is best for progressive societies, if implemented in its true form. Islam introduces checks and balances to ensure well-being of a society; rids it from corruption; does not forces males to turn 'beta' and weak; and encourages progress.

Keep in mind that communism have failed and so has Western liberalism/capitalism.



Mech said:


> The bear is already moving to protect itself.


A nation cannot effectively progress by undermining a large segment within it. Russia will never regain its former glory unless it reforms itself properly.


----------



## GoodBoy

AliFarooq said:


> 20 thousand white americans covert to islam every years and the numbers continue to increase.



What about the genocide Americans are doing per year in muslim countries? Know the numbers?
Know Iraq,Afganistan etc?

Because of WOT about 35,000 dead in Pakistan already.Do you want to laugh now?


----------



## My-Analogous

A1Kaid said:


> When the Russian Army becomes a majority Muslim army, and Muslim Generals take hold of power in Russia,* Inshallah this will bring a great boost to Muslim Military power back into the World*. This means* Muslims may once again achieve the Military superiority* that we once had on Earth, several centuries ago.
> 
> 
> *Implications for India are very bad*. An *Islamic Russia will be hostile to India, an Islamic Russia will cut off Technological Aid, and Military support to India*.
> 
> But an Islamic Russia will most likely share it's vastly high-tech Military technology and know-how with various so called "Muslim countries" like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Iran, and perhaps Turkey.
> 
> *When the Russian Army/Military becomes a Majority Muslim Military it will be the most advance "Muslim Army" in modern history!*




Religion is personal matter i don't know why people comparing?. To me if they become atheist i don't care


----------



## T90TankGuy

fallstuff said:


> This is a two year old thread !!!




actually its a four yr old one.


----------



## Audio

LeGenD said:


> Absolutely wrong. Islamic system is best for progressive societies, if implemented in its true form. Islam introduces checks and balances to ensure well-being of a society; rids it from corruption; does not forces males to turn 'beta' and weak; and encourages progress.
> 
> Keep in mind that communism have failed and so has Western liberalism/capitalism.



lol....i love humour in the morning!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

I was about to say we already have a thread about this but then saw the date on the first post.  Seriously guys..


----------



## Arzamas 16

> This is because non-Muslim Russians are mainly racists and cowards.



Wrong, we banned it because of this 






Muslim conscripts are responsible for the most crime, fights, bullying the Russian army and this is a fact!!!!! 




> Keep in mind that communism have failed and so has Western liberalism/capitalism.



Communism and liberalism has failed their no question about it, that's why you see the rise of the far right all over Europe.

But Capitalism??

China would disagree with you




> A nation cannot effectively progress by undermining a large segment within it. Russia will never regain its former glory unless it reforms itself properly.



Russian and other slavs make up 83% of the population, so we can do without those troublemakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

LeGenD said:


> Absolutely wrong. Islamic system is best for progressive societies, if implemented in its true form. Islam introduces checks and balances to ensure well-being of a society; rids it from corruption; does not forces males to turn 'beta' and weak; and encourages progress..



Only that NO ONE knows what is true form/version of Islam. No one has been able to decode that for the last 1400 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*Video: Thousands of Muslims Swarm The Streets of Moscow, Forcing a Shutdown of Traffic​*


----------



## Arzamas 16

^^^^Yah keep it up, and all those Muslims will have have one way ticket back to their country


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

Arzamas 16 said:


> ^^^^Yah keep it up, and all those Muslims will have have one way ticket back to their country



they are russian born muslims.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## graphican

Karen ge Ahl-e-Nazar taza basteyan abad
Meri nazar nahi sue Kufa-o-Baghdad

Iqbal


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arzamas 16

S_O_C_O_M said:


> they are russian born muslims.



Its called Russian *Federation * for a reason they will be deported back their republics. 

That means Tatars to Tatarstan, Chechen's to Chechnya, Dagestania's to Dagestan etc...


----------



## TheRafael00000

Russian Muslims must cool down. It doesn't matter whether Russia become Muslim nation or not,Russian Muslims must try to remain in harmony. A possible threat to Russia will not be taken easily by Russian Govt. and it will deteriorate the current situation Muslims going through now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

Arzamas 16 said:


> Its called Russian *Federation * for a reason they will be deported back their republics.
> 
> That means Tatars to Tatarstan, Chechen's to Chechnya, Dagestania's to Dagestan etc...



since you are anti-muslim, what are you doing on this forum?


----------



## humanfirst

LeGenD said:


> Absolutely wrong. Islamic system is best for progressive societies, if implemented in its true form. Islam introduces checks and balances to ensure well-being of a society; rids it from corruption; does not forces males to turn 'beta' and weak; and encourages progress.
> 
> Keep in mind that communism have failed and so has Western liberalism/capitalism.
> 
> .



If implemented in true form and with full honesty,communism would be great..But there are many things which stopped from communism being implemented in its true form..The same applies to islamic system as well,thats why its not implemented in truest form in any muslim countries..Apart from the obvious non-sustainability,Its so vague that dozens of interpretations can be spawn out on same issues resulting endless chain of infighting(Over whose version is right.).

Keep in mind that islamic countries have failed to impliment shariah,and those who really tried-Afghan Taliban,TTP in swat etc not only failed to bring any progress but also dragged the society backwards..


----------



## Arzamas 16

S_O_C_O_M said:


> since you are anti-muslim, what are you doing on this forum?



I am sorry i was under the impression this was a English speaking Military forum for discussion news and Military hardware, not a *pan Islamic jihad forum.* 


So if not wanting my country to turn into something unrecognizable makes me anti-Muslim than so be it.!!!!!


How would you feel if hundreds and thousands White Christian Europeans immigrated to your country and starting imposing their values and religions on your fellow citizen's? 

Now Answer that question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Mech said:


> Russia is systematically banning Muslim conscription for its army. They aren't even trying to hide the fact that they are. Islam is a menace to human development and technology and this is something Russia understands very well.
> 
> The bear is already moving to protect itself.



Desperate indian christian cry baby ..


----------



## TheRafael00000

Arzamas 16 said:


> I am sorry i was under the impression this was a English speaking Military forum for discussion news and Military hardware, not a *pan Islamic jihad forum.*
> 
> 
> So if not wanting my country to turn into something unrecognizable makes me anti-Muslim than so be it.!!!!!
> 
> cool down. I agree. Some people are manipulating things way too much. Muslims must be more moderate dealing with prolonged issues. The thread is an unacceptable one. Russian Muslims are moderate and want to deliver their best for the cause of Russia. It's just some fundamentalists who are showing their wrath for lucrative gain from CIA. Muslims must be aware of those deceiving traitors.


----------



## vsdoc

Something knocked my socks off today morning.

I met someone who claims to be an Uzbek Afghan.

Is such a thing even possible?

And get this.

Here is where my socks get knocked off.

He has never been to India.

And he spoke absolutely chaste UP type Hindi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man I had to close my mouth it hung so wide open. (big huge light eyed white gorilla speaking Hindi like a bhaiyya)

He claims he learned by watching Hindi movies! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheRafael00000

Arzamas 16 said:


> Wrong, we banned it because of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim conscripts are responsible for the most crime, fights, bullying the Russian army and this is a fact!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism and liberalism has failed their no question about it, that's why you see the rise of the far right all over Europe.
> 
> But Capitalism??
> 
> China would disagree with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian and other slavs make up 83% of the population, so we can do without those troublemakers.



Are those army students Muslim? By the way, you can't clap with one hand,so Russians should be more moderate dealing with religious factors.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Meh...I'm indifferent to the matter...

I'm a Muslim by the way, lol...


----------



## PteX

The Circassian Genocide and the Great Purge are only a few examples of what the Russians are capable of when they deem a certain sector of the population to be a nuisance. 
The Russians have no problem with committing genocide if threatened by overflowing Muslim migrants.

Azeris, Kazakhs and all those ex-soviet Muslims were all taught from birth to disregard religion and show the utmost loyalty towards the country, so they are not a threat to Atheist Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

flameboard said:


> No not really, unless India does something really bad to Muslims. Look at Iran it hasn't torn India to pieces.



Iran has been one of the few Islamic countries that has maintained strong geo-political relations steadily. 

There's nothing to tear India apart as you say.


----------



## Tshering22

S_O_C_O_M said:


> they are russian born muslims.



I think you're confusing Russia with the politically correct Nordic countries or US where once you're born citizen, nothing can be done. 

Russians make the rules convenient to them on the spot.

So keep encouraging chaos and confusion. Good luck.


----------



## Tshering22

Arzamas 16 said:


> I am sorry i was under the impression this was a English speaking Military forum for discussion news and Military hardware, not a *pan Islamic jihad forum.*



&#1042; &#1055;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;, &#1074;&#1089;&#1077; - &#1086; &#1088;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1075;&#1080;&#1080;. &#1048;&#1093; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083;&#1072; &#1086;&#1089;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072; &#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1085;&#1094;&#1080;&#1087;&#1077;.




> So if not wanting my country to turn into something unrecognizable makes me anti-Muslim than so be it.!!!!!



&#1058;&#1077;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1100; &#1086;&#1085;&#1080; &#1085;&#1072;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1091;&#1090; &#1042;&#1072;&#1089; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1093; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; '&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;', '&#1085;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;', '&#1085;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;' &#1080; &#1090;.&#1076;.




> How would you feel if hundreds and thousands White Christian Europeans immigrated to your country and starting imposing their values and religions on your fellow citizen's?



That according to them will be very wrong and they will take appropriate means then to force white Christians out. 

But when flooding your countries, it is justified.


----------



## PapaDoc23

TThe chance for a future civil war in Russia could happen because of this. If Russian Muslims try to do an uprising or a revolution it will lead to a civil war in Russia and slavic Russian have no qualms to come down very heavy handed upon anybody who tries to rebel. It is the Russian muslims best interest to live in harmony because ultra nationalism in on the rise in Russia. The ultra-nationalist movement does not have a vocal charismatic speaker yet. Tensions are high in Russia and if the muslims do anything to lose the trust of the slavics it will be a blood bath in Russia.


----------



## A1Kaid

PteX said:


> The Circassian Genocide and the Great Purge are only a few examples of what the Russians are capable of when they deem a certain sector of the population to be a nuisance.
> The Russians have no problem with committing genocide if threatened by overflowing Muslim migrants.
> 
> Azeris, Kazakhs and all those ex-soviet Muslims were all taught from birth to disregard religion and show the utmost loyalty towards the country, so they are not a threat to Atheist Russia.




Of course they're not a threat to Atheist Russia, because that's the version of history you want us to believe, how predictable are you going to be? That's what the mosques are there for to reinforce that Islamic vigor in those Muslim chaps.


----------



## PteX

A1Kaid said:


> Of course they're not a threat to Atheist Russia, because that's the version of history you want us to believe, how predictable are you going to be? That's what the mosques are there for to reinforce that Islamic vigor in those Muslim chaps.



Well then. If the Chechnyans are an example.


----------



## Icewolf

The Soviet Empire took over the Muslim lands now they are crying when their country is overfilled with Muslims... Wow


----------



## ephone

First and foremost, it is russia's army, not muslim army. Russia will not tolerate anyone in the army fighting for religious cause. 



A1Kaid said:


> When the Russian Army becomes a majority Muslim army, and Muslim Generals take hold of power in Russia,* Inshallah this will bring a great boost to Muslim Military power back into the World*. This means* Muslims may once again achieve the Military superiority* that we once had on Earth, several centuries ago.
> 
> 
> *Implications for India are very bad*. An *Islamic Russia will be hostile to India, an Islamic Russia will cut off Technological Aid, and Military support to India*.
> 
> But an Islamic Russia will most likely share it's vastly high-tech Military technology and know-how with various so called "Muslim countries" like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Iran, and perhaps Turkey.
> 
> *When the Russian Army/Military becomes a Majority Muslim Military it will be the most advance "Muslim Army" in modern history!*


----------



## A1Kaid

It will depend on the Russian top brass.


----------



## Vassnti

A1Kaid said:


> It will depend on the Russian top brass.



The Russian army fights for Rodina, thats not going to change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Russia is not to be fucked with,i hope people understand that they don't tolerate any growth in fanaticism there.This is because unlike in western 'liberal' democracies with freedom of speech and action russians don't really care much about human rights or civilian casualities,if they decide to wipe a dissident part out they will do so brutally ala stalin and putin.
Hopefully no islamophobia will happen and things will stay cool but cries for russia joining jihad and all don't help lol.


----------



## Kompromat

Closed for being too old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

